# ANYONE EVER TRY RAGE BROAHEADS?



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

ANYONE EVER SHOOT AND HUNT WITH RAGE BROADHEADS?...IF SO HOW DID YOU LIKE THEM?.....

THANK YOU
MARK V.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

A few guys I know have used them and really liked them. Very sharp and a nice cutting diameter. The only thing I would question would be their durability.


----------

